# You have played this program before!



## johnchart (Oct 23, 2001)

How about keying on the title name of a program or movie that tells you whether or not you have played the program previously? Could help solve the question "is this a rerun I have watched before"? 

John


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

I usually delete recordings after I watch them unless im looking to Archive.

You can check to see if a program is a re-run by looking at the extended description which shows the original air date----- While looking at the program description hit INFO for additional information on the program.


----------

